# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS V0.0.9.15 mix update

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.15 mix update* *RCD AMS V0.0.9.15 mix update*   *Latest Update :*    * Latest Update : 
- ACR-3250, 7 645 501 510, 24C01 by Blaupunkt 
- ACR-3251 RDS, 7 645 500 510, 24C01 by Blaupunkt 
- **************, Audio 30, BE-3308, 24c02 by Becker 
- Ford, CDX-FC214, 4M5T-18C815-CC by Visteon  - M series
- Audi, Chorus EU B7 Soul, 7 646 136 680, 8E0 057 185KX, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
- Dublin C30, 7 640 120 510, 24c08 by Blaupunkt 
- Finish Line 321, 7 640 751 095, 93c46 by Blaupunkt*    *We are looking for resellers..* 
If you are interested in selling our products in your country, please contact: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
We offer very good conditions for cooperation. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

